# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  للتحميل : 5000 مخطوطة ومتنوعة من مرفوعات مشرف الشهري بصيغة (pdf) بحجم (50 جيجا)

## أبو الوفاء البلوشي

من هذا الرابط :

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dghbvscffqk8eoc/TaGQbG886h

----------


## محمود الجيزي

عمل عملاق شكر الله لفاعله وناشره

----------


## عرابي عبد الحي عرابي

الرابط لا يعمل هل يوجد رابط آخر 
جزاكم الله الخير

----------


## محمود عبد العليم محمد

الرابط لا يعمل بارك الله فيكم

----------

